

NoSQL Joins, or, So You're Writing an RDBMS - ibejoeb
http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/blog/django/joins-for-nosql-databases-via-django-dbindexer-first-steps

======
wkornewald
Could the title please be changed to something that makes more sense? This is
not an attempt at re-creating an RDBMS. It's about providing an automated and
abstract mechanism for denormalization. When writing scalable systems you most
likely won't get around denormalizing at least parts of your data. The problem
with denormalization is that is requires lots of additional code and it puts
lots of inconvenient dependencies in your code, making clean code separation
difficult or impossible. The dbindexer is our attempt at solving this problem.

~~~
ibejoeb
Yeah, no disrespect. I use your stuff. Cheers.

Actually, I can't edit it. Luckily it's getting more visibility than what I
typically post, if that's consolation. You're well liked.

~~~
wkornewald
At first I thought that you wanted to misrepresent the article, but that
doesn't seem to be the case, so no offense taken. Thanks for posting the link
here. It's nice when other people find our work worth mentioning.

------
steveklabnik
Adding joins to a NoSQL-based codebase is no worse than de-normalizing data if
you're using an RDBMS.

"Denormalization, or So You're Writing a NoSQL Store"

------
jessedhillon
Am I the only one who thinks that the NoSQL movement -- whatever else its aims
may be or have been in the past -- is ending up doing A LOT of wheel
reinvention? (With little demonstrated gain.)

I'm really open to being made aware that I don't get it. I WANT to get it, in
fact. I like the idea of NoSQL in principle, and I understand at least some of
the motivations behind a non-relational store. I just don't see many of those
ideological benefits translating into practical ones. When you're talking
about doing joins and 'primary_key in (X, Y, Z)' types of queries, that looks
to me exactly like a relational database.

Do I just not get it?

~~~
rfugger
I think a lot of it has to do with scaling up to multi-server clusters where
relational properties and ACID guarantees cease to work properly. For small
datasets I don't see any benefits over RDBMS.

